# MY NEW PUPPY!



## MeandMyMalt (Sep 25, 2005)

Here is my new baby boy from Chalet de Maltese. I will be getting him around the 2nd week of January, my moms agreed to drive to WV to go get him. Im so excited!!! i think he is adorable, he has alot of tan coloring but he has amazing pigmintation (i think). Well here are some pictures of him, what do you think?














































Any name ideas??


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

he's gorgeous.







sorry, i dont have any name ideas.....but i think he's adorable!! congrats!!!


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

I want him, can I have him..

Very sweet puppy.. congrats


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Oh my goodness!!! Congratulations!!!!


































































He is adorable!!!!






















I'll take two!

Hmmm...names?

Oliver
Wesley (from the Princess Bride)
Oscar
Colby
Carson
Tristan
Jackson
Liam

Just a few of my favorites.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I think he's GORGEOUS , here's my name list - Hugo , Jasper , Lewis , Darcy and Rupert . Sarah


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh, Danielle, he is just gorgeous! He has the cutest expression on his face!

I know that holding him will finally help you heal the hole in your heart that losing Obi left.


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

Very cute


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

What a total cutie. He is just gorgeous. I especially love the look on his face in the 2nd pic. He's a "wow" for sure!!

PS You sure have a nice mom!


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

WOW!!1 OMG he is SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO gorgeous and a little chubby ball of love!!!!!!I really like the name "Rupert" and "Sweetie" hahah lol....


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

he is too cute. I like the tan color on his ears but I think it will go away. I'm so excited for you. congratulations


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> I think he's GORGEOUS , here's my name list - Hugo , Jasper , Lewis , Darcy and Rupert . Sarah[/B]




What a precious face!!! I like Hugo or Jasper.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

New pups are very healing to your heart!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

adorable!!! gotta love those susie pups


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

Puppies really can heal you like nothing else. He is a cutie for sure, I like Darcy. Mark Darcy from Bridget Jones or Mr Darcy from Pride and Predjuiice. 
Aimee


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

How about Chalet's Reebok, or Nikie, or (Your fav shoe here) and call him Sneaker?


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I think that he is sooooooooooooooo cute =) congrats







i am so happy for you


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

He's such a cutie. How about Gunther although Wesley is my first choice. Brit's name of Sneakers is cute too.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

I'm so happy for you that you are getting such a beautiful little boy. 

As for names, my friend named one Hoover, for the vacuum cleaner, and he really lives up to his name.


----------



## May468 (Dec 5, 2006)

He looks soooo healthy... cubby... bright eyed

I just love the bear bodies... (square and cubby)

Unless you come up with just the perfect name.. I'd wait until I had him to see what he likes or see his manner is about things.


----------



## ctymom (May 29, 2006)

aww.... so cute! He's adorable! Someone mentioned Oliver and for some reason I can see that being his name.


----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)

Oh he is so cute








Congrats


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

He is BEAUTIFUL - I am so excited for you!

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

He's just darling -- he looks so happy and pretty!







I'm so glad you will soon have this baby with you to help heal the pain of losing Obi.









Mr. Darcy is a cute name ... as some others have said ... I'm just a huge fan of Pride & Prejudice ... but some other names I like are Riley, Tristan, Banks ... but you will find something that fits your little boy. The way I foudn Sprout's name was by reading a puppy training book before I was even seriously looking for a dog, and the "sample" puppies the book talked about were called Sprout and Sprig. So it could just hit you out of nowhere.


----------



## MeandMyMalt (Sep 25, 2005)

Thank you everyone!!! The names are so cute i just cant seem to get hooked on any of them. Im hoping the name will hit me out of nowhere. As much as i miss obi, i am glad he doe not look like him. Obi was very long, he had kinda bad pigmintation too. The just have a different look to them and it makes it easier on me. I miss obi so much still and i hope that when my new puppy gets here, i will be able to start crying happy tears instead of sad ones. Susie told me he looks like his mom, heres a picture of her if anyone wants to see. 










i think she is very pretty.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

He is pretty cute. CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR NEW PUPPY.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Congrats! He's a doll!!!!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Congrats he is one handsome little boy, you must be so excited












> As for names, my friend named one Hoover, for the vacuum cleaner, and he really lives up to his name.[/B]


Faye I truly wish I had thought of that, Koko is better than any Hoover we could buy


----------



## SassyLuv (Mar 9, 2006)

He is sooooo cute! I know you are very excited. I like the name Cason. Also, since it's Christmas and mine does this all the time, how about Dancer. I'm sure something will jump out at you soon.

Pam and Sassy


----------



## Scooter Pie's Mommy (Mar 6, 2006)

Awww, he is super cute! Contrats to you. How lucky you are. What a little sweet little cuddle bug.


----------



## MeandMyMalt (Sep 25, 2005)

> Awww, he is super cute! Contrats to you. How lucky you are. What a little sweet little cuddle bug.[/B]


i sure hope he is a little cuddle bug!! i love when they want to sit on your lap and they are so happy just being there with you. iv'e really been missing that since obi died....


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

all these puppies, makes me want one. I am so happy for you, I hope he fills the empty hole you have. He's going to be a real blessing to you. names well I have some weird ones
snickers
Ted E Bear
Waldo, ok I better stop I don't want to embarrasses myself


----------



## MeandMyMalt (Sep 25, 2005)

> all these puppies, makes me want one. I am so happy for you, I hope he fills the empty hole you have. He's going to be a real blessing to you. names well I have some weird ones
> snickers
> Ted E Bear
> Waldo, ok I better stop I don't want to embarrasses myself
> ...


haha your not embarassing yourself at all those are very cute names!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Do you know the name of his mom and dad? Lots of times a people use a similar name.

He sure is precious!


----------



## My2Furbabies (Oct 2, 2006)

What a doll! Congrats on getting him!!! I love the name Jackson!


----------



## MeandMyMalt (Sep 25, 2005)

> Do you know the name of his mom and dad? Lots of times a people use a similar name.
> 
> He sure is precious![/B]


his dad's name is Justice and his moms name is Geisha. i cant think of anything based off that either. but i guess i still have another month to think about a name.


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

Very very cute!


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

What a beautiful little guy. Names? Have to fit one to his personality. Wait a little while and watch him grow. You still have plenty of time to settle on one and then let the breeder know so they can start calling him by name. Congratulations. Quite a find.

Samsonsmom


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic">Awww he's cute.

I am so happy for you.

Good luck picking out his name,

enJOY!
Melanie
</span>


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Congratulations, he is so cute.







I wish that I could come up with a name but maybe a baby name book would help in your decision.


----------



## Kisses-4-Princess (Dec 4, 2005)

congrats! I PM'ed you before I saw this! hahaha

congrats.. you are going to be so happy once he arrives. I only have great things to say about Susie and her pups!


----------



## Furbabymom (Dec 17, 2004)

I love the name suggestions that Brit gave and I vote for those names also! Please keep us updated.</span>



CuteCosyNToy' date='Dec 9 2006, 12:59 AM' post='299866'] How about Chalet's Reebok, or Nikie, or (Your fav shoe here) and call him Sneaker?


----------



## MeandMyMalt (Sep 25, 2005)

> Congratulations, he is so cute.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats a good idea, every time i have tried that though i get so sick of seeing the same letter over and over that i stop reading and basically im just staring at the names and not taking them in hehe i wish they gave you one at a time!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

How did you come up with Obi's name? Are you a Star Wars fan?

Here are a couple of websites to add to your confusion!

http://puppydogweb.com/names/names.htm

http://www.dogpage.us/maltese.htm


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Thank you everyone!!! The names are so cute i just cant seem to get hooked on any of them. Im hoping the name will hit me out of nowhere. As much as i miss obi, i am glad he doe not look like him. Obi was very long, he had kinda bad pigmintation too. The just have a different look to them and it makes it easier on me. I miss obi so much still and i hope that when my new puppy gets here, i will be able to start crying happy tears instead of sad ones. Susie told me he looks like his mom, heres a picture of her if anyone wants to see.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, she is a beauty! I love the sweet look on her face!!! I bet your new baby will grow up to be very handsome!


----------



## MeandMyMalt (Sep 25, 2005)

> How did you come up with Obi's name? Are you a Star Wars fan?
> 
> Here are a couple of websites to add to your confusion!
> 
> ...


haha no actually i am a fan of Ewan McGregor who played Obi Wan in Star Wars haha. actually i think i thought of a name, what do you think of Ferris (Ferris Beullar's Day Off - sp??). Most of my family likes the name and i like it so i think that is what im going with. Thanks for the sites they were a big help!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Oh, what a sweetie!!!!!! Congrats!!


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Congrats. He sure is a cutie pie


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

congrats








susie's dogs are wonderful!
he looks so cute!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

adorable!







I dunno about names.. i'm just not good at that.. ha! I have to say though.. if I didnt find KElsie... I was going to get a pup from Susie... shes so nice! I luv her pups!









CONGRATS!!!!!


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

He is just precious! Such a darling little face. I am so glad for you.


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

he is precious!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

He is adorable. The name Tucker came to mind for some reason.


----------



## MeandMyMalt (Sep 25, 2005)

> He is adorable. The name Tucker came to mind for some reason.[/B]


i always loved the name Tucker but there is someone else on the forum with that name, i didn't think that would be fair. Plus i really like the name Ferris, its really starting to grow on me!


----------



## angelsugar (Apr 22, 2006)

*You could call that gorgeous pup ShxxHead and it wouldn't matter!!! WOW~~~!!!!!! Ya got a good one!! Congratulations!!!





















*


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

He is so cute. Glad you settled on a name, my next suggestion was "The Chairman" although I don't know what the nickname would be. From Memiors of a Geisha.
Aimee


----------

